# Angeln an der Bleiloch Talsperre



## bartelbernd (9. Oktober 2006)

Wer kann mir sagen ob an der Bleiloch Talsperre das Nachtangeln auf Karpfen erlaubt ist.#c Kann man (notfalls mit Genehmigung) ein kleines Feuer anzünden?#t Ist das Übernachten in einem Bivy erlaubt? Die Bestimmungen vom See sagen darüber nichts aus. Wäre schön wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.:q


----------



## honeybee (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angeln an der Bleiloch Talsperre*

1. Nachtangeln erlaubt

2. Lagerfeuer wird geduldet, solange es nicht übertrieben wird.

3. Wenn das Bivy keinen Boden hat, gibt es keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## bartelbernd (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angeln an der Bleiloch Talsperre*

Danke, das hilft mir schon unheimlich.#6


----------



## Achim85 (21. April 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Bleiloch Talsperre*

Ist das immernoch so?


----------

